# General warns of 20-year mission in Afghanistan



## Big Foot (8 Aug 2005)

General warns of 20-year mission in Afghanistan
Last Updated Mon, 08 Aug 2005 09:34:56 EDT 

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/08/08/Canada-Afghanistan-050808.html

CBC News
One of Canada's top generals says Canadian troops could end up serving for a generation in Afghanistan, a prediction that comes as more soldiers prepare to head to the region.

'There are things worth dying for.' â â€œ Maj.-Gen. Andrew Leslie 

INDEPTH: Afghanistan

Maj.-Gen. Andrew Leslie says the lengthy stay may be necessary to help that country break out of "a cycle of warlords and tribalism." 

Leslie made the remarks on Sunday at the Couchiching Summer Conference in Orillia, Ont., north of Toronto. 

"Afghanistan is a 20-year venture," he said. 

But, he said, the commitment is a necessary one. 

"There are things worth fighting for. There are things worth dying for. There are things worth killing for," Leslie said, in remarks reported in Monday's Toronto Star newspaper. 

Meanwhile, Canada's efforts in Afghanistan gets another boost Monday with the departure of more soldiers from Fredericton.

Another 43 soldiers from the 2nd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment are heading to join military efforts in the region.

As many as 1,250 Canadian soldiers will be serving in Afghanistan by February 2006. 


FROM AUG. 7, 2005: Canadians survey Kandahar for new mission 

But, as the soldiers leave, Leslie warns Canadians should be prepared for a long mission, that could cost lives. 

"Every time you kill an angry young man overseas, you're creating 15 more who will come after you," he said. 

His remarks echo comments made this summer by Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Rick Hillier. 

He, too, warned that Canadians should prepare for military casualties. 

By sending troops to Afghanistan, Canada is actually protecting itself in the long run, he said in July.


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (8 Aug 2005)

See I told the boyz in shilo we'd get to go by 2025! :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage:


----------



## Big Foot (8 Aug 2005)

Shilo doesn't see much of anything? Or is that just 2PPCLI? I'm hoping as a gunner, probably posted to Shilo, that I'll actually go across the pond at least once in my career. But that stage of my life is more than 3 years away...


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (8 Aug 2005)

I can't speak for the Gun's. As for us, were preparing for fall exercises which should be pretty good, but from the sound's of it we're not on any roto's till 2008 or 2010. But then the army throws alot of fast ball's. I just hope one hit's shilo. It's still a good battalion!


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> I can't speak for the Gun's. As for us, were preparing for fall exercises which should be pretty good, but from the sound's of it we're not on any roto's till 2008 or 2010. But then the army throws alot of fast ball's. I just hope one hit's shilo. It's still a good battalion!



BPC, where do you guys (2VP) sit on the AMRS cycle?  You guys might fall in line to help out the new GG's homeland (the homeland other htan Canada, of course   )   Although Port au Prince smells like a stockyard (or worse) at least it's better than watching your dog run away towards the sunset for a few days in Shilo...   (would anybody notice if you snuck into the 1VP lines...I could put a word in for you with CO 1 Pats   )

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## 9nr Domestic (8 Aug 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Shilo doesn't see much of anything? Or is that just 2PPCLI? I'm hoping as a gunner, probably posted to Shilo, that I'll actually go across the pond at least once in my career. But that stage of my life is more than 3 years away...



The word on the street is everyone in 1RCHA will be going to A-Stan within the next 18 months.


----------



## Gunner (8 Aug 2005)

> The word on the street is everyone in 1RCHA will be going to A-Stan within the next 18 months.



Elements of 1 RCHA will deploy as part of TF 1-06 in Feb 06...nothing new here.


----------



## ImanIdiot (8 Aug 2005)

Maybe somewhere towards the end of this 20 year mission, there will be a chance for us Mo bums in BC to make a contribution


----------



## Gunner (8 Aug 2005)

> Maybe somewhere towards the end of this 20 year mission, there will be a chance for us Mo bums in BC to make a contribution



You won't be deploying anywhere if you consider yourself a "Mo bum". 

If you consider yourself a soldier you may be interested in the fact that 39 CBG has already been given a warning order to be the Reserve force generator for TF 2-07.  Your unit should begin to ask for volunteers this Fall or over the winter months.


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Aug 2005)

MasterPrivate said:
			
		

> Maybe somewhere towards the end of this 20 year mission, there will be a chance for us Mo bums in BC to make a contribution



OK - I've been around for going on 30 years, and I've never heard of it.  What's a "Mo bum" ?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2005)

MasterPrivate said:
			
		

> Maybe somewhere towards the end of this 20 year mission, there will be a chance for us Mo bums in BC to make a contribution




Mo Bum? I've spent from '68 til now, still serving. Reg and Res. Mo Bum? Not me, maybe you, Gluebag. You should really get some time on your ass before you detract from what others have spent years upholding. Full of piss and vinegar to jump into the fray? Get a grip, talk to the vets, you don't have a clue what the job entails. "Put me in coach. What the fuck is this, a rifle"? "Why do I need this"? " To kill people , son".

Maybe somewhere in your itsy bitsty mind, you'll remember there were lots of Reservists on Roto 0, and all the ones after that.

We're not looking at another like WWII or Korea, this one isn't going to end in your lifetime. If your serving now, and they call you, you'll get your chance.

Don't wish for want you don't really want, Legislation, IIRC, has been tabled for job protection, etc for Reserves. It's supposed to be modelled on the   US scheme. Which means, when enacted, you won't have a choice. Best thing in my mind, Shit or get off the pot. 

And BTW, WTF is a Master Private?


----------



## ImanIdiot (9 Aug 2005)

Alright, Gentlemen, I thought I would address this briefly, and then let this thread get back on topic.

If you found my terminology offensive, allow me to apolgize. I did not intend to upset anyone. I fully understand, respect, and appreciate the actions, sacrifices and contributions of all CF members, reg and reserve, from those who have served their whole adult lives, to those who currently endeavor to join.  I simply made a comment because I, like many of the serving members on this board... from those who are 'full of piss and vinegar', to those who have been soldiering since before I was born...would like to participate in an overseas deployment. I didn't mean anything derogatory, and as I said before, I apologize. I will consider myself jacked up.

I do genuinely appreciate your feedback, Gunner, I hadn't heard that bit of info before. Thanks.

If anyone who was bothered by my original comment considers this to be insufficient, feel free to PM me. We can discuss it further, and allow this thread to run its course.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2005)

MasterPrivate.

Maybe now is a good time to read and follow the guidelines.


----------



## PKR_Chequer (9 Aug 2005)

I had the pleasure of hearing General Leslie speak at an open-to-the-public session at the Canadian Institute of International Affairs approx 18 months ago.  My memory is good but awful short, so I don't remember a lot of the details of his presentation, but I do remember him saying that to do the job right in Afghanistan, the CF/ISAF/whomever will need to be there for at least a generation.   It sounds like he is still driving that message home to anybody who will listen - good for him.

As I recall, one of the other points of his presentation was that Canada's overseas deployments need to change from contributing many small and somewhat ad-hoc groups of troops every time the UN comes a-calling, to sending large, well-trained and well-armed groups (is the correct phrase "formed units"?) to a couple of the key places in the world where they can really make a difference (Afghanistan being one of them).

I doubt this viewpoint is news to anybody here, but from the outside looking in and judging solely by what I read in the newspapers, it seems like Foreign Affairs has (finally?) bought into that view as well.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (9 Aug 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> You won't be deploying anywhere if you consider yourself a "Mo bum".
> 
> If you consider yourself a soldier you may be interested in the fact that 39 CBG has already been given a warning order to be the Reserve force generator for TF 2-07.   Your unit should begin to ask for volunteers this Fall or over the winter months.



Dammit ! 

Gunner, do you know if the same thing or anything similar was offerred to 36 bde? I heard rumors of that, but I probobly wont find out for sure untill september or after arcon.

thanks!


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (10 Aug 2005)

Hey Duey, we sit on the AMRS cycle for 2008 possibly 2010! As for everyone else, it must be nice to be asked if you want to go on tour, exercises, parade nights.....


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Aug 2005)

Bosnia was a 9 year mission. Clinton promised the US we would be out in a year.


----------



## Gunner (10 Aug 2005)

jmackenzie_15, 

Unfortunately, I don't know what LFCA has planned for force generation.

Cheers,


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> Hey Duey, we sit on the AMRS cycle for 2008 possibly 2010! As for everyone else, it must be nice to be asked if you want to go on tour, exercises, parade nights.....



BPC, I heard a recent rumour, so take it for what it is worth...just a rumour...totally unconfirmed, but I heard that 2VP might be used as the LF contingent to the developing Standing Contingency Task Force (SCTF in the new policy) earlier than your AMRS slot for TF 2-08 or 4-08.  Unfortunately this may mean ma and the kids stay in Shilo (or Brandon) while dad's cruising around the North Atalantic or the Med on "standby"....I'm sure more will come out some time in the fall.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (12 Aug 2005)

Bahhh.

Theres been a few rumors going around about it, and apparently a General whos name I can't remember visited the recruits on their SQ training and told them we would be sending troops over from 36bde.. like two hundred or something.

I dunno how much truth to this there is, and im certain those numbers must be exaggerated.I could see maybe a company at most.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> Hey Duey, we sit on the AMRS cycle for 2008 possibly 2010! As for everyone else, it must be nice to be asked if you want to go on tour, exercises, parade nights.....



Geez man.....you too can join the Reserves........So many others have before you.


----------

